# Anyone in Queretaro?



## Quijibo (Jul 25, 2014)

Found a few threads about Queretaro which are pretty old so I am starting a new one.

My mother is British, my father Mexican. Lived in Mexico all my life (a while in the UK as a kid but can hardly remember now). I've lived in several places in Mexico: Aguascalientes, Cuernavaca, Guadalajara and Playa del Carmen. 

Moved to Queretaro about a year ago. Came here with my ex-wife, opened a real estate agency, and worked my ass off. Didn't really have a chance to meet people since all we did was work. 

A couple of months ago I got divorced, hit me pretty hard since I am now in a place where I hardly know anybody and feeling a bit lonely. Anybody around here? Would love to hang out and get to meet new people. I'm an easygoing 40 year old guy who speaks perfect English and Spanish. 

Let me know and we can go have a beer and a chat!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm in Queretaro, San Juan del Rio, the same
Count me in


----------



## Quijibo (Jul 25, 2014)

Bit far away, lol... I'm in Juriquilla. I'm out right now, will be back in about a month and sure, I'll contact you when I'm back :yo:


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I go to Queretaro and Juriquilla often, it's only 30 to 40 minutes away, where I come from, Mexico City, that is nothing.
Let me know and we can meet up for a beer


----------



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Quijibo said:


> Found a few threads about Queretaro which are pretty old so I am starting a new one.
> 
> My mother is British, my father Mexican. Lived in Mexico all my life (a while in the UK as a kid but can hardly remember now). I've lived in several places in Mexico: Aguascalientes, Cuernavaca, Guadalajara and Playa del Carmen.
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry to hear about the divorse 

Im moving to QRO in a few months and will be looking for new friends. 

I love beer too 

Jonathan


----------

